# Any Comments on a good 8" Bench Grinder?



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

I recently purchased the Wolverine System with the Vari-Grind 2 attachment and was wondering if a Variable Speed Grinder is really necessary. I have a Delta VS 6" grinder and want to upgrade to a 8" grinder. I `ve checked the Delta reviews and the were not the most satisfactory. Any recommendations on a 8" Grinder Brand are welcome.:yes:

David


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

David,
The 8" slow speed grinder (1725 rpms) that Woodcraft sells for 109.00 and runs on sale for 89.00 is a decent grinder. I use one with the varigrind setup and it works fine. Just make sure you get a wheel dressing tool to true up the wheels from time to time.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for your comment Mike . I`ll check on Woodcraft for that grinder.:thumbsup:

David


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Ditto on the Woodcraft Grinder. I bought one. It works great.


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Ditto on Mike's comments on the woodcraft grinder AND wheel dressing tool.


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 6, 2009)

Another ditto on the WC 8". It comes with two Aluminum Oxide wheels making it a great bang-for-the-buck.

Congrats on the Wolverine. You're gonna love it!


----------



## kgn (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the Woodcraft 8" also...works for me. Have an old Delta 6" I use for rough shaping and lawn mower blades, etc. Kirby


----------



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

Well it seems that the Woodcraft Grinder everybody is recommending is the choice and the price is not bad at all.

Thanks Guys :thumbsup:


----------



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried a High Speed Grinder with a 15 or 20 amp Heavy Duty Router Speed Control? I would assume it will be a good choice for those who owns a HS Grinder and want to convert to low speed. 

Any comments :blink:


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*NO!*

The router speed controls are made for UNIVERSAL (brush) motors. The Bench Grinders are INDUCTION motors and are not compatible with speed controllers.

Dave (PacNW) :thumbdown:


----------



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

Something good to know. Does it effect the life of the grinder by doing this? The speed *does* vary when I `ve used it, It just did not occur to me that it was not comparable or that may cause damage to the tool.:blink:


David


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I also have the WC 8" slow speed grinder.Works great with my wolverine system.To me slow speed is better.
Donny


----------



## grybeard (Aug 8, 2007)

*grinder*

I use the woodcraft also ...one thing u should do when u buy it is give it a test run b4 u leave the store ...some ...not all ...had wheels that were way out of round and if u catch it at the store they will warrant the wheels b4 u leave.
I had an unusual thing happen when i bought mine..didnt even think about testing it at the store ...its 40 mile from me ..anyway got home and set it all up and sure enough the wheels were way out and lots of vibration..called them the next day to see if they could send me replacement wheels as i didnt really want to make the long drive again and they said they would do one better...they had a guy that was coming my way that very day and they would have him deliver 2 new wheels for me right to my door since i live just off the freeway a little ways....now to me thats customer service! 
Needles to say they now get all my business!

Bob


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the Delta variable speed 8" grinder and have no complaints about the tool. Works great! I will say that the wheels aren't of great quaility, but that can be said about any wheel that comes with any grinder in this price range. Good wheels will cost as much or more than the grinder.


----------



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

Has any one used the Norton 60-100 grit Aluminum oxide 8" grinding wheels?

David


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 6, 2009)

Norton makes some of the best AO wheels you'll find, IMO. Can't go wrong.


----------



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

I just purchased the Norton AO 60 and 100 grit 

Thanks Neal.


----------

